# Rain bird valve issue



## rlachaus (8 mo ago)

I have a Rain Bird valve with a new solenoid. It also has a flow control screw and bleed valve screw. It has a new diaphragm and is clear of debri.
I can't get the valve to turn on manually. Turning the solenoid 180 does nothing. The only way to get the valve to turn on is by turning the flow control valve. It won't turn on with the program timer either. I only hear the valve turn on and see sprinklers on using the flow control screw (knob). 
Any ideas?
See a video of the issue here:
https://youtu.be/FyuGOfA6Gbc


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I saw that the diaphragm is clear of debris, but is there debris beneath the solenoid? You could always check and see what kind of flow you have by removing the diaphragm and leaving everything open and turning on the water. I have used this method to clean some debris out of the lines in the past.


----------

